# Winter Galveston Red/Speck Tips



## akflyfisher (Dec 26, 2014)

At the Wife's family for two weeks over the Holidays and trying to get down to Galveston for some kayak fishing over the next few days. 

Being entirely new to the area and saltwater fishing in general I was wondering if any of you folks had some good tips for kayak rentals, where to fish, what to look for or even hooking up with someone who is already planning to go down there. 

I was thinking of launching at Louis Bait Camp and heading back in to the tidal areas near there but am open to other suggestions as I am pretty low on knowledge when it comes to this type of fishing.

Just to give you an idea of skill level, I lived in Montana for the past five years and just moved to Alaska so I like to think I know my way around a fly rod a little bit, but I am lacking when it comes to this kind of fishing.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Akflyfisher - contact one or all of the following guides and they can steer you in the right direction: Scott Null, Steve Soule, or Thomas Barlow. They are all accessible with a Google search.

AT


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

For kayak info, you might try:
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/

The guys at Fishing Tackle Unlimited on I-45 or Todd at Marburger's in Seabrook should be helpful with fly suggestions if you're not already set.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Go to 8 mile road on the West End of Galveston Island not too far passed the airport. Launch your kayak and head into Sweetwater Lake. You'll figure it out from there and you'll have the whole place to yourself. EXCELLENT winter fishing. Don't leave ANY valuables in your vehicle. I throw a horbey spoon fly in water less than 12" and a Clouser in deeper water.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey akflyfisher, I think I met you at the Orvis Shop in Houston last Friday. Glad you took my advice on 2Cool! Hope you do well in the Galveston area.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

POCsaltdog said:


> Go to 8 mile road on the West End of Galveston Island not too far passed the airport. Launch your kayak and head into Sweetwater Lake. You'll figure it out from there and you'll have the whole place to yourself. EXCELLENT winter fishing. Don't leave ANY valuables in your vehicle. I throw a horbey spoon fly in water less than 12" and a Clouser in deeper water.


X2 if we're talking about the same area. Been awhile so I might have the wrong spot, but if we're talking about the same place there's a deep hole in that lake. Sometimes on sunny days you'll see schools of bull reds and drum cruising the edge of it shallow. Can make for some really awesome sight casting. I'll have to double check but I'm pretty sure where I'm thinking of was called sweetwater lake. You could also try the back of pretty much any of the West Bay coves for reds.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

southpaw said:


> X2 if we're talking about the same area. Been awhile so I might have the wrong spot, but if we're talking about the same place there's a deep hole in that lake. Sometimes on sunny days you'll see schools of bull reds and drum cruising the edge of it shallow. Can make for some really awesome sight casting. I'll have to double check but I'm pretty sure where I'm thinking of was called sweetwater lake. You could also try the back of pretty much any of the West Bay coves for reds.


Yes, there are actually 2 very deep holes. See map. The larger of the two holes is down range from the gun range with a very nice sand bar running through the middle. You can catch fish all day long on the edge of that during the winter months. Note this area is only accessible by kayak, airboat, or EXTREME shallow draft tunnel boats and you better no how to run it. The entrance is usually mud during the winter low tides and once you get through the bayou you have to cross a 2" hard sand bar that's about 50 yards wide. I've been going back there for 30+ years and I've seen probably over 100 boats stuck including Shallow Sport, Hells Bay, john boats, etc...... BE CAREFUL!!! Also, if you opt to wade there are more stingrays than I've ever seen in my life back there.


----------

